# pics #2



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

leopard gecko's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

albino packman frog (horned frog)
i have to change his water twice a day
he is always tracking dirt into it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

pacman staying put
what he does best


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet pets!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

last one


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Love those leopard geckos.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sweet pets!











Very Sweet


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> albino packman frog (horned frog)
> i have to change his water twice a day
> he is always tracking dirt into it


 lol I dont think he is botherd with a little dirt in his water


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > albino packman frog (horned frog)
> ...










i am
nasty water is probably #1 killer for frogs


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...










you really think his substraight will kill him?

I could understand if the dirt was not part of his environment


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

That is one sweet pac man frog...next week I am getting one..prob friday..I have her aquarium set up..I have a little pond of water..gravel...a heating rock..and a few decorations..in a few minutes im gonna do my daily cleaning for my con+parrotfish tank (pain in the ass) and then im gonna work on my pac man tank..I have a 10G for her...I dont kno whether to get a albino or regular


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Btw..how much did that little cave thing that attaches to your aquarium cost? That is soo freakin sweet! Also, what would win in a fight..a pac man frog or a gecko? Just wondering..my guess would be a pac man frog..they have teeth and they eat mice..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> That is one sweet pac man frog...next week I am getting one..prob friday..I have her aquarium set up..I have a little pond of water..gravel...a heating rock..and a few decorations..in a few minutes im gonna do my daily cleaning for my con+parrotfish tank (pain in the ass) and then im gonna work on my pac man tank..I have a 10G for her...I dont kno whether to get a albino or regular


i wouldent suggest a heat rock
do to the hot spots
i use under tank hetaer

espacially that horned frogs dont move much
nd if they stay on that rock too long


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> That is one sweet pac man frog...next week I am getting one..prob friday..I have her aquarium set up..I have a little pond of water..gravel...a heating rock..and a few decorations..in a few minutes im gonna do my daily cleaning for my con+parrotfish tank (pain in the ass) and then im gonna work on my pac man tank..I have a 10G for her...I dont kno whether to get a albino or regular










definatly do not use a hot rock. under tank heater or even a small light up on the top would be better. you dont want to burn tour little frog do you..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Btw..how much did that little cave thing that attaches to your aquarium cost? That is soo freakin sweet! Also, what would win in a fight..a pac man frog or a gecko? Just wondering..my guess would be a pac man frog..they have teeth and they eat mice..


 thats only half the cage it was like $30
the other half has magnets that attach to outside the glass and gives them 100% cover
where u cant see in or out until u take it off


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

oo..30% is cheap...btw, my hot rock doesnt get hot at all..it just gets warm..about 85F..or less...my grandma bought it for me years ago for my anole lizard, on the package (I still have it) it shows a pac man frog sitting on it..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

maybe I wont use a rock since two people told me not too..but its alays been fine for my reptiles in the past..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> maybe I wont use a rock since two people told me not too..but its alays been fine for my reptiles in the past..










in the past is the key word


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

my friend has a leopard gecko, I like them a lot... but his looks different then yours


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lonald said:


> my friend has a leopard gecko, I like them a lot... but his looks different then yours


 there are many diffrent morphs of leopard gecko
post a pic ill id it for ya


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

i dont have a digi cam but I will try and find one on the net


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

this is it...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

oops to big this one should work


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is just a regular leopard gecko. since death in #'s leopard geckos are smaller they look diffrent. when his get bigger they will look just like the one in your pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that is just a regular leopard gecko. since death in #'s leopard geckos are smaller they look diffrent. when his get bigger they will look just like the one in your pic


:nod: 
looks like a normal leopard from that small pic
plus it was just before a shed and her colors werent out


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice frog. I've been thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gonna get some armidillo pics up here soon


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

leopard geckos look good and so does the pacman frog


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

u can feed pacman frogs mice? damn thats cool. death , how big htese guys get? what do u feed, how often? how much maintence/money a month u do?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

micus said:


> u can feed pacman frogs mice? damn thats cool. death , how big htese guys get? what do u feed, how often? how much maintence/money a month u do?


 females get up to 8" males smaller
they will eat anything that will fit in there mouths and somethings that wont.
i feed him once every other day unless he gets a big meal like a pinkie (he is still small)then i feed him once a week 
very low maintence just mist tank twice daily 
they dont move much but they have lots of charisma
and a albino like mine is usaullly $35 regular is cheaper


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow..they have albino pac man frogs the same size as yours at petsmart for 18$..and I thought that was expenisve..


----------

